# Long anticipated Sully and Ninja Pics



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sully said he would only pose if I did too.


















Ninja









Poser









This is the extent of Sully's playing. He caught it, now he's just going to sit on it.



























Awww









That is all.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Awww! Yay, I was waiting for pics 

Jitzu plays like that too. Except once she catches it she feels it her right to 'kill' it by pulling off any feathers, or fun things, so that the boys won't enjoy it anymore, lol.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh man, beautiful and boy do they know it!


----------



## Purple Sage (Sep 24, 2012)

You have beautiful kitties!!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

they're both so cute, and i love their names!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG...when did Ninja grow up?? He's gorgeous! It seems like yesterday when you first posted about him. And Sully's eyes make me weak in the knees.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Definitely worth the wait! Such handsome guys you have!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Handsome guys and beautiful you!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such striking kitties! Ninja looks like a kitty-model, all regal sitting there.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, so cuteeee! They're gorgeous :-D I <3 black kitties!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

THanks all! I'm partial to them, but I think they are devilishly handsome. They have been trying to cheer me up all night by getting into stuff and being cute about it then snuggling with me when I tell them to knock it off. My boys! They make life worth living.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I love Ninja & Sully! I used to own a black cat that looks like Ninja! He had one of the sweetest temperaments I've seen as far as cat personalities go. He was the only cat in my life who gave hugs! He made me laugh so many times with his antics. He created a lot of ways to gain my attention.


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

Ninja looks just like our boy Ethan! Ahhh so cute ^.^ I think Ethan's just a tad more lanky though. Either way, huge fan of black cats. They're hard to get adopted, not sure why


----------

